# Satinised Bm



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi all I've just got this back from Bry (Bry1975) and I'm chuffed to death









Quick pics (no tripod)



















With a "normal" BM



















It's a first-rate job,(much better than the pics show ), and I can recommend Bry to all


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That's very impressive Chris









I would love to see some better comparison photos when you get the time. Well nice.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Part 2










There WAS a deep scratch on the crystal between the centre pinion and 1 o'clock


















The clasp










Top bloke is Bry


----------



## newunruhe (Jun 24, 2005)

chrisb said:


> Hi all I've just got this back from Bry (Bry1975) and I'm chuffed to death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the monster really looks like a tool watch, great job


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Satinised Bonklip on standby Chris


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes Bry does do some very good work























Joli.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I love the BM as it is, but that has totally transformed it into an even better looking watch


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

psychlist said:


> I love the BM as it is, but that has totally transformed it into an even better looking watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, that's why I have one of each


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not keen on the `Monster` myself (strange man







) but that is an excellant piece of work there Bry well done


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Wrist Shots


----------

